# ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code



## Firefly (Mar 13, 2010)

I just finished the CODE questions in the T&amp;F Six Min Solutions, and have no clue how to tackle those on a test. I don't have access to these codes.

Based on y'alls testing experience, Is this something I should buy?

Even if I buy it, I won't have time to read it all!


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 13, 2010)

No dont buy it. You will not need the code just have a general idea of what is covered by each code. Get a list of Mechanical codes and their titles....that will tell you what's in each code.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

JoeysVee said:


> No dont buy it. You will not need the code just have a general idea of what is covered by each code. Get a list of Mechanical codes and their titles....that will tell you what's in each code.


+1

There will always be code questions that you either know or you don't depending on your professional experience. I found that I remember alot of the code questions that I wasn't familiar with through experience just by doing problems, problems, and more problems. I eventually started to get familiar with them.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2010)

Also I think they give you a part of the code with the question.


----------

